# Travelling to France from ireland with dog



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi has anyone used Britanny Ferries from Cork - Roscoff? We used Irish Ferries last year - horrendous experience.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

We have travel with Irish ferries in the last 6 years and never had a -horrendous experience.

Irish ferries half the cost of Brittany ferries.

I know the bunk are nothing to write home about. 
What did you fine bad????


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

*travelling to France with dog*

Thanks for your reply. We have also used irish ferries (cheap and cheerful) for years, but last year was the first time with a dog and our experience was dreadful.


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

You've really raised the curiosity. Was the horror of the trip strictly linked to the fact that you had a pet? Irish Ferries certainly nothing to write home about, but agree with Nora + Neill, cheap and not so cheerful. Last year we were really struck with how very depressed the Eastern European staff looked.
Mary


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

One year we had a problem with our cabin door. 
A young fella came but had no english. We asked to see a Manager when he came we were told that there was only 3 English speaking on board.

What happened with the Dog?????/


----------



## 95932 (Aug 4, 2005)

I have traveled with Irish Ferries on a number of times and also with Stena Lines, if I can at all avoid it I will not travel with Irish Ferries again, the ships really need to be replaced.


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

*travelling to France with dog*

OK folks - this is what happened.
During my enquiries prior to travel I asked what the boarding procedure was for vehicles carrying dogs. I was told that we would have a yellow sticker, indicating that a dog was on board and that after driving into the ship, an officer would escort us from the vehicle to the kennels. 
No one commented on the sticker, or when we boarded.

There was no one to accompany us to the kennels. We had to get out of our vehicle, along with our Golden Retriever dog, her bedding and water bowl, and our own overnight bag, and try to get across the deck to a crew member, with lorries, cars and coaches boarding all around us. Eventually when we got over to the female crew at the door, they just looked at us blankly. They had very little English and hadn't a clue where the kennels were. After discussion between themselves, they told us to go upstairs. There was very little space to move along the car deck with our dog, never mind get her up the stairway as it was packed with passengers, with children, luggage and prams.When we finally got upstairs, the staff there didn't know where the kennels were and eventually another member of staff called us downstairs again, and we had to bring our now terrified dog downstairs against the streams of passengers going in the opposite direction.Finally, we were told to cross the car deck and go up a ramp to the kennel area. At this stage our dog was too frightened to walk, and we had to drag her, dodging between the embarking lorries, coaches etc.

I had been assured the kennels were in a separate area. They were just beside the car deck Along with the clattering, banging and revving of car, lorry and coach engines, a massive turbine or fan was situated right beside the kennels when we arrived, emitting a horrendous, frightening, (for a dog) noise and cold air. I had been told there were Large and small kennels - at least 4 large. First come first served, no advance guarantee that there would be a large kennel available. 
We arrived very early to ensure that we would get a large kennel. There were 4 small and two large kennels. The 2 large kennels could be subdivided into smaller kennels that would not have given our dog room to turn round properly. What if there had been 4 large dogs?Piled on top of the kennels were bedding, dishes and water bottles, obviously left behind from previous trips.

There were no locks on the kennel doors. Even if we got a large kennel, at a later time, and due to absence of any supervision and total lack of security, our dog could have been taken out of her kennel (so that the kennel could be subdivided) without our knowledge or agreement. Unknown to us, our dog could have escaped onto the car deck.

Before booking I was told that if our dog became ill or distressed during the voyages we would be notified. This would never have happened. Even if there had been a crewmember looking after the kennels, no record was taken of the name of the owner of each dog, nor were the kennels numbered. When we visited our dog during the voyage, the turbine/fan had been turned off, and the air was very hot. Every time we visited her, she was too hot and was panting. Her bedding was soaked with the water that had dropped from her tongue. We ourselves found the heat very unpleasant, and we were not confined to a small kennel area.

Because of the problems experienced during boarding, I asked at the information desk if someone could escort us from the kennels to our vehicle on arrival at Cherbourg. However, no one seemed to know how to get from the kennels to our vehicle which was on a different deck and left us to find out for ourselves. Eventually we had to again bring our terrified dog upstairs and downstairs against the streams of passengers going in the opposite direction, walk along a very narrow space at the side of the car deck, with car doors opening and closing across our path and eventually dodge between the disembarking lorries, coaches etc.

I have read that Britanny Ferries are much better organised, which is why I posted my original message in the hope that someone might have had personal experience.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Walmer

I feel so sorry for your experience on board Irish Ferries with you Dog.

We never travel with a dog and never will.

I hope that you have taken it further than just writing about it on M/H/F.
They cannot treat animals like that.

I sure it still hurts to write about it.
Good luck in your furute sailing with you dog.


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks Nora and Neil

Yes, I did take it further and Irish Ferries were very apologetic etc etc, but I wouldn't travel with them (with dog) again.

We had 2 long trips to france last year with the dog. Our first trip was Belfast - Stranraer - Dover - Calais. The second trip was Rosslare - Cherbourg. Needless to say we rescheduled the return trip and came back Calais Dover, Holyhead - Dublin.

We are hoping to make another trip to France soon.

Cheers


----------



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Walmer

I have only just seen this post. What a nightmare! I didn't realise you are now allowed to bring pets directly from Ireland to France. We always travel Rosslare-Fishguard Dover-Calais with our Scottie. She stays in the camper van and sleeps her head off. I must admit I wouldn't like to take her on the French crossing from Ireland. 

I hope you have all recovered.


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Miss Ellie

We have just returned from France, this time Cork-Roscoff-Cork, with Britanny Ferries. Very much better than last year, but I think we will use your route next year. Much better for the dog to stay in the 'van. Do you stop over between Fishguard and Dover?

Hilary


----------



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Hilary

We usually get the 2115 sailing from Rosslare to Fishguard, stay overnight in the carpark in Fishguard when we arrive and head off around 6.30 am in the summer, 7.30 a.m. in the winter, (weather permitting). We drive straight across UK usually with a hour and a half/two hour stop over around Reading. First time we did the drive we took a couple of breaks but we now find the one long break is enough. 

Cheers

Elaine


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Elaine

Thanks for that. We'll follow your route next time. Where in France do you head for in winter?

Hilary


----------



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Hilary

We usually spend Christmas in Bruges and travel around Flanders wild camping and staying on sites. This year we are heading to Normandy, hope to spend most of the time wild camping or staying in Aires. Will try and find site to stay on for Christmas Day.

Cheers

Elaine


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

Merry Christmas!! I thought Flanders would be cold and wet at Christmas. You are putting us in the notion! 

Hilary


----------



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

It's fab. We even had lots of snow last year! We've been to Belgium 4 times this year so gonna try Normandy for Christmas, spent the New Year there two years ago, was great no-one around!

Cheers

Elaine


----------



## 96114 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello

Just reading your post. I know what you mean about the facilities on the Irish Ferries route - they are horendous. Try Celtic Ferries out (cheaper but can't return with them) and Brittany Ferries back and your pet can remain in the motorhome in comfort for the duration of the trip. Both allow visits during the trip.

Good Luck.


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

Hello Dermot and Liz

I was very interested Was there an exercise area for the dog to'spend a penny'? Did your dog stay in the van on the Brittany Ferries crossing? We travelled on Brittany Ferries last year. The kennel area was good.

Also, did you find a good vet near Roscoff? Dogs Away got us one in ST Pol de Leon, but we weren't impressed!! He was a bit tough and ready, with our Golden, Lucy!!

Hilary


----------



## 96114 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Hilary

We travelled out with Celtic Ferries and had an extremely good crossing, the food was included and the cabins large and comfortable. You are allowed down on deck at certain times and go en mas (the truckers go to check on the cattle) and can walk your dog. However, you can't return by this route - I presume because they don't have the pet check facilities required for the return leg.

We returned by Brittany Ferries to avoid travelling with Irish Ferries. Yes, the BF facilities are lovely but we have a large van and having arrived early were left till last in queue to embark, left to our own devises to find the kennels (having paid for a kennel not knowing that we could leave our dog in the van) and left to last to disembark. It is a long story which I won't bore you with but did put us off at the time. However, I would consider it again if only to avoid the Irish Ferries facilities for pets!

We usually visit a vet in Carentan if returning via Cherbourg and last time we went to one in a small village en route to Roscoff, the name of which escapes me just now (must be an age thing!!). Both have been very good.

Do you travel over every year? We are heading off again in April (all being well) and looking forward to meandering our way down to the south west.

Have fun.

Dermot and Liz


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Dermot and Liz

Yes, we go over to France every year, (sometimes twice) and for the las4 times we have taken Lucy with us. Would never again take a dog by Irish Ferries as explained before. Used Britanny Ferries last year. I had made extensive enquiries beforehand about the boarding procedure. You are supposed to leave the dog in the van until an announcement is made for all petowners to go down (accompanied) to the car deck and then up to the kennels. This fell apart on the voyage to France, and we had to find our own way up to the kennels, but on the voyage home everything was OK.

I probably get more upset than the dog about all this!!!

We are heading off agin at the end of April for 5 weeks, and will most likely go Britanny Ferries again. We just hate the long journey across Wales/England.

Happy days!!

Hilary


----------



## SarahM (Apr 17, 2006)

*Omigod*

Hi,
I've jsut read about the terrible situation for dogs on Irish Ferries...
I've booked to take 2 airedale terriers from Rosslare to Roscoff at the end of August. When I booked I was asked the size of teh dog and booked 2 large kennels. Nothing was said about first come first served.
And they said we could go down and feed/ water them during the trip. Is that true?
They also said you need to board 2 hours early when you have dog. Is this possible? if so, that would avoid the problem you had of moving your dog around while other people were boarding. 
I'm dreading the whole idea of the trip now....
We priced going through the UK -Stena landbridge - but it was almsot double - and Brittany ferries is also much dearer than Irish Ferries (now I'm starting to see why!).
Sarah


----------



## Stapeler (Mar 19, 2006)

In July we did a landlink from Roslare => Pembrook, NewHaven => Lehavre and back LeHavre=>Portsmouth, Pembrook=>Roslare
It worked out half that of IrishFerries and probably 5-6 hrs less sailing time. We dont have pets but would imaging it would be a lot easier for them than an 18hr sailing.
Last year we used Celtic Link ferries from Roslare to Cherburg. Really peaceful and hastle free travel.
They seemed to book out very early in the season however.


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Sarah M

After our experience in 2005, we would never again take our dog to France with Irish Ferries.

Hilary


----------

